
Innovative Anti-Seismic Mechanical Watch - ravishah
https://www.red-dot.org/project/the-innovative-anti-seismic-mechanical-watch-10740
======
AceJohnny2
It's stunning to me how this mechanical watch borrows its outside design from
the Apple Watch. It's got a round mechanism, and yet it's still using a black
square case with rounded corners [1].

I don't really know what to make of it, other than be impressed by the design
impact Apple manages to have even in neighboring markets.

[1] Flashback to the infamous design patent
[https://www.theverge.com/2012/11/7/3614506/apple-patents-
rec...](https://www.theverge.com/2012/11/7/3614506/apple-patents-rectangle-
with-rounded-corners)

~~~
dmreedy
This is not entirely uncommon when it comes to tank watch cases. Indeed, here
is an image of the movement from the trope namer, a Cartier Tank:

[https://smhttp-ssl-39255.nexcesscdn.net/wp-
content/uploads/2...](https://smhttp-ssl-39255.nexcesscdn.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/12/Clear-Image-of-the-JLC-Movement-in-a-
Cartier-1500x995.jpg)

------
seanmcdirmid
Having been to Basel world before, even $2k and $6k is considered cheap for a
watch.

I wonder if the exposed mechanics are real or just for show (with a simply
quartz mechanism really doing the work)? I remember some phone manufacturing
getting criticized because the phone guts they were claiming to show in their
design was actually just a fancy sticker.

~~~
Gys
Looks very real (and cool !) in this unboxing:
[https://youtu.be/nd9Srch9IeM?t=267](https://youtu.be/nd9Srch9IeM?t=267)

------
SamReidHughes
Bremont already has a shock-protected rubber movement mount with a floating
movement. And of course all mechanical watch movements (except some cheap
Chinese ones) have Incabloc shock protection (or some derivative).

Edit: It looks like some Breguet watches use a super-old-school mechanism
invented by Breguet in 1790.

------
neom
For those interested, it's a Xiaomi Youpin CIGA Automatic.

~~~
A2017U1
Researching Xiaomi phones I was blown away by the sheer number of other
unrelated products they sell.

Someone at the top has a big push towards diversification.

------
Sujan
Is red dot an actual award-award or an pay-and-get-one-award?

~~~
detaro
More of the latter: in 2018, more than a quarter of the submissions got one.
[https://www.red-dot.org/about-red-dot/news/product-design-
re...](https://www.red-dot.org/about-red-dot/news/product-design-
results-2018/)

------
tomatotomato37
Why did this website require two entire seconds to load a single picture and a
paragraph, even with umatrix enabled?

------
PaulAJ
Why would anyone want a mechanical watch? If you want an accurate timepiece,
use a quartz oscillator. If you desire more accuracy, get something that sets
itself by radio transmissions, or uses Bluetooth to synch with your smartphone
that in turn uses NTP to set its internal clock.

AFAICT the only reason that people want a mechanical watch is to show how much
money they have to waste.

~~~
dmreedy
There was a post on HN a couple years ago that I should probably have dug up
instead of vaguely gesturing at, but here we are.

Anyway, it described the transition to digital technology as moving towards
"magical rocks". They are amazing, perfect, and betray no hint as to their
mechanism. They are excellent tools, in many ways better than their
predecessors, but they don't tickle the brain the same way as a machine that
wears its heart on its sleeve.

Everyone can have an intuition about how a mechanical watch works. You can see
it right there, watching as the gears spin, the balance swings, the mainspring
uncoils. It's alive. Like watching a steam engine. It takes a lot more
knowledge, and a lot more trust in things unseen, to build intuition around
how electronics work. And I'm not sure it's ever quite as evocative, even
while being perhaps more amazing.

There are a million other arguments either way, but that's the one that's
compelled me the most. And granted, I'm pretty biased, typing this with a
mechanical watch on my wrist.

~~~
kwhitefoot
> There are a million other arguments either way, but that's the one that's
> compelled me the most. And granted, I'm pretty biased, typing this with a
> mechanical watch on my wrist.

Me too, except the bit about wearing a watch. I haven't worn one since my
Seiko 5 died at about the same time that the magical rock telephones took off
about 20 years ago.

Thanks for the 'magical rocks' phrase!

------
test6554
We generally don't like to spread anti-seismetism here on hacker news.

